# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Estrategia de Seguridad Energética Nacional

## Jonasino

> Jueves, 23 Julio 2015 
>     Última actualización: Jueves, 23 Julio 2015 
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional ha aprobado la Estrategia de Seguridad Energética Nacional. El ámbito energético, según la nota de prensa de La Moncloa, "reviste una importancia clave para nuestro país". De ahí la necesidad de este documento.
> 
> Estrategia energetica nacional"La salvaguarda de los intereses energéticos nacionales es una prioridad absoluta, porque solo si protegemos nuestro patrimonio energético de presente y futuro estaremos en condición de tutelar y velar por el resto de nuestros intereses vitales. De esta forma construiremos una sociedad más próspera y equitativa y contribuiremos a un mundo más sostenible. Por este motivo, la seguridad energética ocupa un lugar central en el espacio público de la Seguridad Nacional", señala en la introducción de la Estrategia de Seguridad Energética Nacional el Presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy.
> 
> Entre las claves del documento, se recoge que el actual escenario geoenergético global se caracteriza por su alta complejidad, por estar en continua transformación y por una relación de interdependencia muy dinámica. Este panorama proporciona a España interesantes oportunidades. En la diversificación de países productores de energía, factor destacado para la seguridad energética europea, precisa el comunicado, "España puede desempeñar una función determinante, ofreciendo un gran potencial como puerto energético. Esto precisa que se siga desarrollando y materializando la interconexión europea".
> 
> ...


Documento completo: http://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/servicio...AL%20(WEB).pdf

Fuente: Foro nuclear

----------

